# The 3 most annoying things another player has done in a game



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Im tired of people duing annoying things during my games and well i want to know are mines realy that bad???? 

I want to know the three most annoying things the other player or players do while you are trying to enjoy a game 

My top 3 are 

1.phoneing people while we play, i don't mind if they get a call but when they phone people it really irritates me 
2. Changing what models count as during games i really hate it for example a sqaud of space marines turinging veteran on me or a dreadnought going venrable on me
3. people changing wepons on me like for example one turn it's a plasma gun next its a flamer then its a meltagun then a missle launcher,lascannon then a plasma gun again

I know they don't seem that bad reading them but they annoy me and can ruin a great game

What are youre's?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The last two of these are just plain cheatin and can be quite easily fixed by insisting that whoever you are playing has a copy of their army list to hand before you play them. 

Phoning also irritates me. Other top spots for me are..
1: Messing with the sterio whilst i'm taking my turn, if u don't like the music bring a cd and we'll make a combined playlist.
2: People who are irritated by bad luck last turn and launch the dice so hard that they ricochet off of models on the table.
3: DON'T TOUCH MY MODELS WITHOUT PERMISSION!!!!!!!


----------



## Radeb86 (Apr 2, 2011)

Great idea! I like playing 40k, love it infact, its a great way to see friend and an excuse to chat about the most random stuff possible, but sadly there are somethings that can ruin a game i do agree.

So my top 3 would have to be:

1) Taking the game to seriously, yes its a game and so you set out to win (normally), but it should be fun, not something that is win or walk off in a huff and moan.
2) People who constantly have a 'count as' model, I get that sometimes things get left behind, or forge-world stuff (especially) is pricey and they cant afford it straight away, but if you use it every game, why not get the model and paint it or create your own for it.
and finally
3) people who don't talk unless its to do with the game, whats wrong with being a little sociable, I'm not asking for life stories, but something please...


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Good one guys they beat my my ones by miles and yes there just plain cheating my last two but i don't tend to make a big deal of it unless it happens loads


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

1) Tried to sell me his Devastator squads all game (interrupting the game several times to go get a few and show me) while I had 18 Long Fangs already on the board.
2) So inebriated we couldn't make it through a turn in less than an hour.

Guess I only have two. I'm pretty laid back so if you want to pick up my models that's cool as long as they go back exactly where they were. If you don't want to talk that's cool. If you want to slobber on your half of the table that's okay. 

Just stop trying to sell me your shittly painted models while I'm playing my own!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

1) I really hate it when people knock models of the table and then just shrug there shoulders, and generally have no respect for other peoples stuff.

2) Overly competitive for no real reason.

3) Interpreting rules in such a way that it benefits them solely, when it clearly states differently, and cant be persuaded otherwise by other people in the vicinity that there wrong. This doesnt happen to often as I generally wont play the person again if there this unreasonable.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

More great ones guys and stalkerzero if you onlay have two proves youre more laid back than the rest of us


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

cameron the pillager said:


> More great ones guys and stalkerzero if you onlay have two proves youre more laid back than the rest of us


Being 100% serious, I have never raised my voice at another human being. Not even once in my life.

:grin:


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't say the same myself


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

1) The elastic tape measure.
2) The third party intervention during league or knockout games.
3) Disrespect for peoples books, minis and other stuff.

The others stated before are pretty on the mark too.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

giving units upgrades they can't have e.g.

whirlwind with 2 TL assault cannon sponsons and typhoon launcher
attack bikes with TL MM and HB
land speeder, with 2 Typhoon launchers, TL HB, HB, TL assault cannon
WTF?!?!:ireful2:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally I hate my opponent to:

1. Take more interest in something else like a book someone is reading rather than the game they are playing. Drinking beer or cider of a decent quality does not count

2. Not tell what the hell is going on. For example they just roll a load of dice and then at the end say either take such and such saves or that many guys are now dead without telling me from what.

Nothing else fazes me.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

1) Smoke breaks every 10 minutes. That is annoying. I don't mind to occasional mid game break, but damn, every couple of minutes your outside firing one up?

2) Rolling dice behind terrain or an obstruction where I cannot see the results. I trust most everyone, but once in a while people get _*real*_ lucky and roll 30 hits on 30 dice that I cannot see because the large building is in the way... 3 turns in a row...

3) Quitting mid game because they are losing or the tide of battle just turned hard in my favor. The game isn't over until it's over, play it out, you might get lucky!

Yeah I know you said 3 but I gotta add a few more.

4) Letting your little nose goblin kid run rampant through the store, getting into everything, picking up my stuff while on the board and being generally out of control. Please, either leave your children at home if they can't behave or get them involved to occupy their time and attention.

5) Blatant cheating. even though I don't get that many games in and I still forget a lot of the rules, do not take advantage of me and try to move that land raider 20 inches and fire everything or tell me that their space marines have a 3+ inv. save all the time. I may be uninformed about quite a few things but I am not completely stupid or gullible. 

Those are the things I see or run across the most that are a problem.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Another great bunch and this has grown way bigger than i thought it would thanks guys

and i don't mind more than 3


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've only got one really. I was playing a game once, and my opponent was a really annoying dick, the type that gives a running commentary on your every move. That wasn't the worst of it though. He also spent the game digging for gold up his nose. At the end of the game he started picking up my models, and all I could think of was them succumbing to the taint of Papa Nurgle that he was spreading all over them. 

It was the closest I ever came to hitting someone involved in this hobby.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

cameron the pillager said:


> would love some + on my rep


I bet you would. 

You earn rep, you do not ask for it. It is highly frowned upon to "rep-whore" like that. Please refrain from that in the future, thanks.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

yup thought that was stupid as soon as i posted it so iv removed it


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

All the above are very good reasons and as such I can only think of one.....for now anyway.

I get people wanting to make sure their plans go off without a hitch I do, BUT.......when a single game turn takes an hour (no not even an apoc game) I get seriously miffed very quickly! There is no need to be that pedantic!

Slightly off-topic: Annoying thing is when you realise halfway through a game you aren't being the best opponent you could be.....I am perhaps most guilty of this when I'm tired.....I have since learned to avoid 40k when had an all-nighter


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone continuously giving advice to you during a game.
Someone claiming he has made no tactical errors and that it was just dice when I exterminated his entire army with ease and average dice rolls.
Someone apologizing for beating me.

Oh and someone backing out of a game seems fine to me if he has no hope whatsoever (e.g. having 3 missile launchers left against 6 killa kans as your only anti-tank, and then 40 boyz behind the kanz)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

1)People Giving up Randomly if they lose a tank or squad.
2)Ultramarine players talking smack about everyone else (It happens)
3)My opponent using LOTR movement trays for there ork army -_-

Also

Someone claiming he has made no tactical errors and that it was just dice when I exterminated his entire army with ease and average dice rolls.

^Happens to me all the time....my dice are cursed lol 8 melta's cant glance a rhino.....


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

just the 1

1. wondering off in the middle of a game


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I know a guy who never 'loses' he just 'rolled horribly' or 'the game ended on turn 5'.

But SERIOUSLY the most annoying things to ever happen to me during a game were (in no particular order):

1. Some dude picking up my Predator and putting it back down in completely different places (multiple times!)

2. People who make their entire battle plan revolve around one unit/model and then quit when they lose it

3. People who roll ALL THEIR DICE behind buildings

4. (This is a biiiiiiiig one) Random 'pro' (i.e., really good strategists) giving advice to my opponent who is losing EVERY. SINGLE. TURN. Like one time I was blowing away this Ork player and this random guy comes from a finished game and starts giving him winning advice every turn. Let us play our game ourselves, ktnx?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

HatingYou said:


> just the 1
> 
> 1. wondering off in the middle of a game


What do you mean by this? Do you mean walking off in his shooting phase to chat or when you just start moving 80 boyz for the third time to check out the next table over? There is a big difference.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> 4. (This is a biiiiiiiig one) Random 'pro' (i.e., really good strategists) giving advice to my opponent who is losing EVERY. SINGLE. TURN. Like one time I was blowing away this Ork player and this random guy comes from a finished game and starts giving him winning advice every turn. Let us play our game ourselves, ktnx?


I know a guy just like this. And his advice is almost useless anyway.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

the most annoying thing, isn't a single thing per say, there's a guy at my local store that is the type of player that asks about your army, then says that it's not that great. then when you play him, he says your army is too fragile, predictable or whatever he thinks, then when he starts losing, he blames his luck, or your cheese, and my least favorite part, he's still trash talking the entire time that he's losing, which is often. 

my other pet peeve is when players smash people just getting into the hobby. sometimes if can't be helped, but i prefer to play many different people, and we don't need to stop them having fun, so they give up.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

StalkerZero said:


> 2) So inebriated we couldn't make it through a turn in less than an hour.


Hahaha, reading that actually made ME feel guilty. W/o making unnecessarily alluding to certain catalysts I'll simply say, it isn't _always_ our fault, beware the *creeper*.....or just avoid games w/ anyone sporting tye-dye shirts or dreadlocks

My top 3 would be...
1) having more than what I'd consider a _couple_ proxies
2) nerdrage
3) harassing someone about the race/army they choose to play, be it the models, the stats, or the fluff (this one should be #1, but I chose to save it for last)


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've not played in about five years now but I hate:

1. Bad sports! Get over yourselves.
2. Arguing over a rule that cannot be substantiated at the time. Just roll a dice, 123 gives one players interpretation, 456 gives the other players interpretation. Sort it out after the game!
3. Players with poor personal hygiene. Can it really be that difficult to take a shower or use deodorant? One of the reasons I avoid GW shops nowadays.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Personally I agree with a lot of these and I think they go for many games you play however my number one and ultimate one is being too competitive. For instance I played a planetstrike game where we were defenders and he set up the terrain in a legal manner but in a complete unfair manner. It made sure our opponents could only come in in certain areas giving us a huge advantage. Then after dictating all that, he sat back and let my army do all the work. Anyway, point is, it's fun to be tactical and win but at a certain level you're trying too hard to win and taking some of the fun out of the game. Which means that if I'm playing someone like that, I tend to want to end the game (by winning or losing) as fast as possible. Which may be someone else's pet peeve but oh well, I just do not want to play someone like that, at all.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

1. consistently "accidentally" moving terrain pieces.
2. Thinking I'm impressed by you deepstriking something to a vital spot and coming off as a fucking tactical genius.

3. Winning.

I think that most annoying thing another player has done to me is beat me. It's just so irritating. Make them stop.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Samules said:


> Someone claiming he has made no tactical errors and that it was just dice when I exterminated his entire army with ease and average dice rolls.


Oh yeah this is a big one for me. My last game, I won by a pretty decent margin and my opponent took it well, but then went on and on about how it was the dice that screwed him. 

Gee, thanks. No credit for my tactics or my list or anything. It was just the dice. Yeah. Had it not been for the dice I'd have lost for sure. Maybe I should be thanking the dice for winning the game for me since it CLEARLY had nothing to do with how I played my army...

/rant

Another one is condescending opponents. When I was just getting back into 40K my son and I let this other kid in on our game, and he proceeded (as I realized later) to take full advantage of our lack of knowledge of the rules to get away with absolute murder... Meanwhile when he would actually consult the rules (usually to get something to work in his favor) he'd cap it off with "I love the rules..."

(Which was an ironic thing to say considering how many of them he broke...)

And lastly, people who are all about talking smack about how bad they're gonna wipe the table with you and then get all juvenile and pissy when the tide turns against them. I once saw an adult playing a 14-ish year old kid at the local GW and he (the adult) was very condescending and arrogant... until he started losing, at which point he became petulant and nasty, finally packing up his army at the end of turn 2 and trying to save face by claiming he was doing his young opponent a favor...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1: Tailored lists. What? You knew I was on a tyranid kick lately so you brought an anti-bug list? While I`m flattered you think so highly of me, that`s a pretty douchey thing to do. 

2: Oh, the dice screwed you over? Absolutely, because nobody would ever expect a "HIT" on the scatter dice, would they? Did I complain at all when my Hive Tyrant lost three wounds in a turn from lasguns? I don`t think I did. Nor in the following turn when I attempted to use Leech Essence and rolled double sixes. It happens, dude! It fucking happens! Deal with it.

3: It`s absolutely fine if you want to forfeit. You`ve lost your key units and I have three objectives held. But please, please don`t persist in your whining display of "If this had happened..." and "If I`d taken this..." because I don`t really care. Game`s over, learn from it and move on, don`t dwell. Reminiscing on bast battles is fine, I just don`t like the whole "could have" thing some people persist with. 

4: Where`s your army list? How do I know it all adds up to 1,500 points? You`ve got more SM on the board than I have Gaunts! And I`m running a swarm list?! 

5: You won, congratulations... Yes, I know, you won... I heard you... I know man, I was there... Yeah, you told me... 

CONGRATULATIONS NOW FUCKING MOVE ON!


The top five categories of people I don`t like to play against.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

1. other player leaving/talking with another person too much/wasting time in the middle of a game/losing interest
2. other person quitting or saying that they want to play, but when you finally finish your army list they say, "I don't want to play anymore". 
3. this hasn't happened yet (thankfully), but it would be really annoying if someone got really cocky during a game and bragged about themselves going to win.
4. when people are losing and want to forfeit instead of just letting the game finish. how the hell are you supposed to kill for the dark gods if they just quit?

Those along with one more thing: I hate it when someone whose not part of the game interferes with it, distracts you and/or the other player, or starts touching/playing with your models without your permission.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

1: When Serious Players get horribly moody when they lose/losing
2pl who intervene, giving the other advices, let them learn mistakes
3pl who try an question me when I correct ppl


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

1) smart talkers beaten on turn 5 and wanting to leave and call it a draw, yeah cus your 1 objective and my 3 objectives is a draw

2) Smelly people, seriously just take a shower, and wash EVERYWHERE.

3) Random friends of the person your playing, thinking they know the rules better than you, then getting in a fit when you tell them its not there game to to take a hike.

4) oh yeah and when a staff member gets in a fit because you politely say you though he might of accidently knocked a die to a 2+, (while he is tutoring someone your against), how more guilty can you act.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> 1: Tailored lists. What? You knew I was on a tyranid kick lately so you brought an anti-bug list? While I`m flattered you think so highly of me, that`s a pretty douchey thing to do.
> 
> 2: Oh, the dice screwed you over? Absolutely, because nobody would ever expect a "HIT" on the scatter dice, would they? Did I complain at all when my Hive Tyrant lost three wounds in a turn from lasguns? I don`t think I did. Nor in the following turn when I attempted to use Leech Essence and rolled double sixes. It happens, dude! It fucking happens! Deal with it.
> 
> ...


 
These. So very annoying, yes?


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> 4: Where`s your army list? How do I know it all adds up to 1,500 points? You`ve got more SM on the board than I have Gaunts! And I`m running a swarm list?!



LOLZ! you had me rolling on the floor with this one. Very true indeed.

This hasnt happened to me yet, but i have heard it happen somewhere:

You and your opponent get into a dispute over a rule. He can quote the rule, but when you look it up, he worded it slightly different. You know you are right, but when you call him on it, he asks his buddy to come over and clarify. He calls HIS buddy, his buddy calls his buddies buddy, ETC.
Eventually, there are like 10 people on his side of the board, and your alone. Then, to top it all off, they say majority ruling wins. 

like... WTF!?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was going against a nid and chaos combo led by 2 mates once that was regrettably tailored in every detail to take me apart including using outflanking spearhead rules.....I am ashamed to say I put stop to the game pretty much instantly as i was in a foul as hell mood. (one and only time i done that and.....never again)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Tailored lists, pfft. I make two lists. Oen anti-horde and one anti everything else.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow guys this has got a lot bigger than i thought it would XD and i agree with basicly all the things you guys have said and i have got another one that happend to me today,ok so i was playing an ork player and he had the cheeck to complain about me taking 5 mins to move my entire army where he was taking almost 15 to move half of itand he quit in the end becouse my havocs slaughterd his warboss and one of his sqauds but not when my chaos lord was cutting through his sqauds and killing all his boyz and i was like wtf! so yeah theres another one


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

tailored lists don't bother me if i know im fighting nids guess what im gonna write a list that take on the nids whatever however I can't stand poeple who consistantly have to give advice.

Rules Lawyers- god how I can't stand these people. Really if you have question every fuckin thing i do maybe you should go back and read the damn rules. Or folks that get angry when I correct them on a rule form there codex. Hey buddy just because I don't play that army doesnt mean I dont know there rules.

Playing team games where my team mate constatly corrects what I am doing and hasnt given any though as to what I am doing


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

My most hated thing is when someone is bad at the game.

You can be bad any number of ways, cheating, mouthing off, unsound tactics, poor armylist, poor competitiveness, and lastly just not making the game satisfactory.

When I play and beat you, I want it to be a fun experience so I can brag later.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The three most annoying things another player did in a game?

1. "Forgetting" to roll for deep strike on their squads so they call come in on the last turn.
2. Lack of WYSIWYG on models/Shifting weapons on the fly
3. If I use Telion to kill a specific model, and the item I wanted taken off the board "was on another model."

Biggest issue I have prior to the game?

"Writing" your army list on the fly. Most of the time these players just pluck units from their bag and put them on the table and, without an army list, leave it to me to guess their points cost from my head because they only have their summery page.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, people who don't bring their army lists (or who outright refuse to let me see them just so I can see that he's got the right points size) really bug me. I played a 1500 tyranid list in a 1200 point battle because of that.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

1. Tactless humor. I guess people around my area are incapable of actually being funny, but their sole conception of it seems to be "Make sound effects" , "*LOUD YELLING TO ADD EMPHASIS*" and " *Insert his infantry here* is hungry for *insert my thing here* " . Nothing makes a game worse then awkwardness. Just please stop.

Damn, man- I can't even come up with anything else after writing all that. It just pisses me off that bad. These people are sometimes decades older than me, for crying out loud!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Fat kids that breathe loudly.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

See, I thought I was a pretty good sport, but having read this thread, I feel like a right ass! Needless to say my main crimes are not having an army list written, and just pulling units out of my case (although, I do always show my opponents what I'm taking, for how much, etc and allow them to make any alterations to their list, but still!) and chipping into other peoples battles. Yeah, I do that a lot :blush:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> 1. Tactless humor. I guess people around my area are incapable of actually being funny, but their sole conception of it seems to be "Make sound effects" , "*LOUD YELLING TO ADD EMPHASIS*" and " *Insert his infantry here* is hungry for *insert my thing here* " . Nothing makes a game worse then awkwardness. Just please stop.
> 
> Damn, man- I can't even come up with anything else after writing all that. It just pisses me off that bad. These people are sometimes decades older than me, for crying out loud!


Well it could be worse you could have...MY ORKS GETTING ALL UP IN YOUR FACE!!!
The boys have a real hankering for some crisis battlesuits. WAAAAAHGGGGGHHHHH!!!!
DAKKADAKKKADAKKADAKKA!!!!


:taunt:


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

1. Stinky people. For the love of the Emperor wash up once in a while.
2. People touching my models without permission. My 4 year old asks if she can touch them and she's family, you are someone I don't even know - you must ask.
3. Stinky people that touch my models. I'm already trying not to breath in to deep because you stink, don't compound my hatred.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hammer49 said:


> 1) I really hate it when people knock models of the table and then just shrug there shoulders, and generally have no respect for other peoples stuff.





Viscount Vash said:


> 1) The elastic tape measure.





Unforgiven302 said:


> 2) Rolling dice behind terrain or an obstruction where I cannot see the results. I trust most everyone, but once in a while people get _*real*_ lucky and roll 30 hits on 30 dice that I cannot see because the large building is in the way... 3 turns in a row...
> 
> 4) Letting your little nose goblin kid run rampant through the store, getting into everything, picking up my stuff while on the board and being generally out of control. Please, either leave your children at home if they can't behave or get them involved to occupy their time and attention.





kain1989 said:


> my other pet peeve is when players smash people just getting into the hobby. sometimes if can't be helped, but i prefer to play many different people, and we don't need to stop them having fun, so they give up.





Cypher871 said:


> 2. Arguing over a rule that cannot be substantiated at the time. Just roll a dice, 123 gives one players interpretation, 456 gives the other players interpretation. Sort it out after the game!





Wusword77 said:


> 2. Lack of WYSIWYG on models/Shifting weapons on the fly.


All of the above for me!


demonictalkin56 said:


> All the above are very good reasons and as such I can only think of one.....for now anyway.
> 
> I get people wanting to make sure their plans go off without a hitch I do, BUT.......when a single game turn takes an hour (no not even an apoc game) I get seriously miffed very quickly! There is no need to be that pedantic!
> 
> Slightly off-topic: Annoying thing is when you realise halfway through a game you aren't being the best opponent you could be.....I am perhaps most guilty of this when I'm tired.....I have since learned to avoid 40k when had an all-nighter


I did a 24 hour Gameathon, thats tough...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

1; consistently proxies a squad as something else (ie generic tact marines as scouts/devs/etc) for longer than a month.

2; bitching about painted models if its not a tournament/place that mandates painted stuff.

3; this is something that will go against what everyone else says - tell me immediately if you dont want me to touch your stuff, if you dont ill pick up a model or two that looks cool and make some comments about him before puting him back (+/- a 16th of an inch), ill move your stuff if your gonna assault me/your outflanking/moving along my table edge etc. Edit: usually ill ask/volunteer if i can but im not perfect.

4; not having a copy of your codex/rulebook/FAQ for tournaments.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

1) People touching/moving/"bumping" the models or "bumping" the table and then only replacing MY models....
2) KIDS
3) Criticism
4) Rules Lawyers
5) When people don't pay attention to the game. I've learned to counter this by simply continuing on with my turn when they walk away during it and whenupon it pleases them to come back tell them what takes wounds, what dies, what takes tests, and what blows up. Then we can melee.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

1) Those people that move thier models with minimum attention paid to tape measures and moving models into assault without measuring but when it comes to you assaulting them become super accurate 'no sorry your 1/16th of an inch out'.
2) Agreeing to a game then waiting till my army is on the table before opening your case and writing your list whilst eyeing up my army.
3) Arguing rules that you damn well know because you want a dice off.
4) Having played your army for over a year is it too much to ask that you bring your codex? Or at least appear to have read it?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Fallen said:


> 3; this is something that will go against what everyone else says - tell me immediately if you dont want me to touch your stuff, if you dont ill pick up a model or two that looks cool and make some comments about him before puting him back (+/- a 16th of an inch), ill move your stuff if your gonna assault me/your outflanking/moving along my table edge etc. Edit: usually ill ask/volunteer if i can but im not perfect.


Really?
Why should it be the other player's job to tell you not to touch their stuff? 
If they pulled up on a motorbike you wouldn't expect to be able to ride it around the block without asking. If they put down a mobile phone you would 't use it to make a phone call without checking first. So why should you handle and move somone elses models without their permission? 

A lot of people i know will simply say ok if you ask to have a look at a model but will not thank you for moving their pieces at all during a game. 

My reason for not liking people touching models that i'm playing with comes from one such individual making off with 3 of my oblitoraters, admittedly i got them back but i shouldn't have to be constatnly on the lookout for theives who have decided to individually pick up and check every model in my case. All it takes is two people doing this at the same time and it becomes a nightmare to keep track of where everything is.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

1- People giving advice to my opponent during a Tourney. I was in the running for first but got knocked back to third cause the other runner up didn't want to face my army so he coached my opponent on what to do.

2- People that use language/smack way to much. Sometimes a little bit of it can be funny and I am all for getting some good laughs while playing, but the F word every other word? Thats to much.

3- People that squeeze out that extra base while moving. There is this one guy that usually always does good in the tourneys at my FLGS, but he always measures from the front of his base and ends at the back. And then he will push my stuff back if he thinks it is even a 1/10 an inch over its movement.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

1. People touching my models without asking!!! If they ask I'll normally say yes unless your one of the gamers with some hygiene problems.

2. Gamers with hygiene problems, if I can shower everyday so can you!!!

3. Back seat gamers. I don't mind it if it's to help out a newbie and that they ask for it but if some random dude just walks up and starts giving advice and telling me or my opponent what to do or that our armies suck I just want to tell them to get the fuck away or shut up!!!


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

One last peev

The term "Noms" or Mork forbid the extended version of "Om Nom Nom Nom"
HOLY CHRIST!!! I didn't like Sesame Street when I was a kid, and I like it less now.

"My Tyrant needs Noms!!!" .... "My Boss wants you to STFU"


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

The NOM thing reminded me of something else.
I hate it wenever my local GW does the WAAAAGGGHHHH!!!! thing at the begging of every mega-battle. It was fun at first but now it just gets annoying and now wenever there is one a bunch of us just walk away during it.


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

Radeb86 said:


> 2) People who constantly have a 'count as' model, I get that sometimes things get left behind, or forge-world stuff (especially) is pricey and they cant afford it straight away, but if you use it every game, why not get the model and paint it or create your own for it.


guilty of that, im mainly too cheap holding out on buying sister models atm now. spent way to much getting flamers, like hell im paying more for meltas, multi meltas and heavy bolters, only problem is just signed up to a tournement, extreme lack of anti tank, everything had to take flamers ><

as for me
1. beggers, im pllaying fairly if you shoot my sister with a las cannon she doesnt get her amour save so when i flamethrower your whole squad dead dont beg me for a cover save.

2. its not a real hate just a dislike, unpainted armies and people who dont try to paint them up, i dislike painting but i try my best to get everything painted and looking nice, i makes a battle look nicer with terrain if you dont have black undercoat marines vs unpainted necrons.

3. people who beat me, haha ok not seriouse  but it is an annoying thing people do to me, a lot ><


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

1) Friend of mine picked up 5 ravagers right before a apoc game.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Really?
> Why should it be the other player's job to tell you not to touch their stuff?
> If they pulled up on a motorbike you wouldn't expect to be able to ride it around the block without asking. If they put down a mobile phone you would 't use it to make a phone call without checking first. So why should you handle and move somone elses models without their permission?


Grimzag there are people that dont like me to hand them their causalities in CC on my table edge, or in general dont like me doing anything. its not something that i do EVERY GAME thatd be excessive and only Slaanesh could do it.

its not that i dont care about people's stuff but i mean if you dont like me doing anything that frustrates the other opponent (you) id just like it if they told me immediately after i do it wrong not wait 2-3 turns later to bring it up.

this is the reason why i dont do tournaments anymore - that and i turn into an asshole, so i just stick to friendlier games.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Muffinman said:


> The NOM thing reminded me of something else.
> I hate it wenever my local GW does the WAAAAGGGHHHH!!!! thing at the begging of every mega-battle. It was fun at first but now it just gets annoying and now wenever there is one a bunch of us just walk away during it.


You mean just the ork players? or everybody does it...kinda like a _pep rally_. If so, then that's kind of gay (in the bad way, not the _socially acceptable, alternate lifestyle _way). I'd more expect to hear a *For the Emperor!!!* or something similar....but neither one would get those guys laid any quicker, unless she was a dittzy Star Wars geek...even even then, still maybe not if she's all Yoda loving and crap.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Killystar Gul Dakka said:


> You mean just the ork players? or everybody does it...kinda like a _pep rally_. If so, then that's kind of gay (in the bad way, not the _socially acceptable, alternate lifestyle _way). I'd more expect to hear a *For the Emperor!!!* or something similar....but neither one would get those guys laid any quicker, unless she was a dittzy Star Wars geek...even even then, still maybe not if she's all Yoda loving and crap.


 No I mean everyone does it....
The store always get really weird looks when they do it and its kinda weird to see 40 year old men screaming at the top of their lungs over a game of toy soldiers.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Radeb86 said:


> Great idea! I like playing 40k, love it infact, its a great way to see friend and an excuse to chat about the most random stuff possible, but sadly there are somethings that can ruin a game i do agree.
> 
> So my top 3 would have to be:
> 
> ...


1)Taking the game _so_ seriosly they go in a tantrum every time they lose a model that is quite important & wont accept any sort of medium
2)Either not talking at all or only talking about the game. Being sociable and making friends doesnt hurt.
3)People who say there "veterans" but have to check up on _every_ rule or stat in the game then make up loads of other rules

:music:=:headbutt:

Note: The first point applies to my brother (Rmember him from the over powered *CAOS* )


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Fallen said:


> its not that i dont care about people's stuff but i mean if you dont like me doing anything that frustrates the other opponent (you) id just like it if they told me immediately after i do it wrong not wait 2-3 turns later to bring it up.


Trouble is, that's quite difficult for some of us, like me. It's not so much during that games, I only play against my friends and I trust them to be careful, but rather that I often take my models to school to paint. Most people I don't mind touching my models but there is in particular a few people who like to pick up my models but I really don't want to, you see here in lies the problem, I'm not usually a very assertive person and when someone who I don't know particularity well picks up my models without asking or does something I don't want them to do, I physically can't tell them to put my models down. Occasionally I manage to but usually I can't bring my self to do it, I'm not a very social person and I struggle to speak to people I don't know very well, particularly if I'm trying to tell them off. So bear that in mind in your next game.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

1. People who go "Well this unit will kick the crap out of this unit" blah blah blah - Dick measuring with plastic toys... how lame can you get?
2. People who poke their nose in on my game to criticise army choice / list / painting / tactics. Why can they not just fuck off and die in hole!
3. People who complain that luck was not on their side - sure, there is an element of luck to the game but some players complain about it so much you just want to punch them in the face.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok iv got another one and some of you may hate this some of you not but it really annoys me when people refuse to play me for using older models as you may have noitced i do night lords so i use the conversion kits and stuff but people are actualy refusing to play me becouse my models are "out of date" what the hell is that about i use the same codex they have the same bodies legs arms and back packs along with wepons o sure the aspiring champion has a diffrent power sword its still a fricking power sword get over it. Thats like getting annoyed for using items of the collectors bit on the GW website.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I played a kid today who just kept on moaning about how he was going to get annihilated and my army was infinitely better than his all the time. I wouldn't have minded so much if he hadn't been mowing down my entire army with a Land Raider Crusader and a Predator Annihilator. Then he won and started banging on and on about it, although to be honest it was the store veteran helping him (He just walked up and didn't correct rules, he just told him what to do) who had done it all. His models were horribly painted Marines with Shotguns, Scouts with Marine bodies etc. He didn't have an army list and said his army was 700pts (Fourteen man tactical squad, 60pts. Bollocks.). I tallied it up to about 1250, same as my army, and we played the game. Got back home and found out he was nearer 1500. Little bastard.

Midnight


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

1. people who rage quit because his broadsides got doubletoughed, and his crisis suit that ran into close combat with my allies space marines died.

2. people who for every single game have to make a list that its soul perpouse is to completely fucking curbstomp your kneck and rip your head off, then rape your still bleed head through the throat, all the while yelling DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA while he does it.(its ok to bring a serious list to a tourny but darn, its not like you must own every one all the time!.

3. seriously i hate number 2!


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

yup midnight hate that as well and thanks for commenting on my grey knights sqauds thread but yeah gotta hate people doing that "oh youre bikers are gonan crush me oh youre raptors are gonna kill my scouts and then they pull out a fucking landraider with termies and blow my bikes to shit and then gloat when there 15 or so scouts kill my 5-6 rapotrs at a range then kill the last two in combat becouse theres fucking hundreds of them and then the termies kill al my marines before he lascannons my DP and lord or my normal marines and gloats becouse his "so gonna lose force" kicks my ass becouse i'm suer he is way over the points limit and has a fucking landraider when my biggest tank on the table is a god damn rhino.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Ugh rant over


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lascannon Razorback and Rhino vs Predator Annihilator and Land Raider Crusader. Did not end well.

Midnight


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

*1. Taking the game too seriously.* It's been said before but bears repeating. It's a _game_. You shouldn't gloat for hours if you win, nor rage if you lose, and cheating is just dumb.

*2. On a related note, not having a sense of humor.* The Warhammer universes are grimdark, nasty places, and battle fields are horrible death-filled charnel houses. That doesn't mean you can't have some fun recreating them. If you can't laugh when a single Guardian wipes out a Terminator squad, or somehow a unit of Gaunts survives multiple flamer hits, or a tank explodes and takes out your own HQ unit, this is not the game for you. If you think an entire store of gamers screaming "WAAAAAAGH!!!" in unison is dumb, or get pissed about other random silliness like Tyranid players singing the Nom song to themselves as they move their models, maybe you should get some Napoleonic miniatures and go play a serious historical recreation of the battle of Waterloo instead. There is a long, proud history of silliness in Warhammer.

*3. Tailored lists.* It's been said before, and relates back to point 1. I had a buddy who used to bring two army lists every time we played, each tailored to one of my armies. The guys who watch you unpack your force and then write their army list are even worse. I like to deal with that type if I can identify them by unpacking my entire collection, including a good 1k points I'm not actually going to use. If asked I justify it by setting up the unused models beside the board as "spectators" or "fans" (see point 2).


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Cameron, USE PUNCTUATION, anyway
1- People who complain that I measure from the front of the hull of my LRC, I mean come on Read the rules
2- people who Moan when my BTs don't move the distance I roll, oh so your Dreadnaught Shot his miltimelta at my only shooting based unit and Is a mere 8' away, I roll a three for the move, like hell am I going to let the squad die, its counted as consolidation and I shall use it as such 
3- Realising I must be a complete douche-bag to even get close to winning games


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

shhh simon


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well that doesn't sound really creepy, nope not one bit


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

......your'e right actualy.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Anarkitty said:


> *2. On a related note, not having a sense of humor.* The Warhammer universes are grimdark, nasty places, and battle fields are horrible death-filled charnel houses. That doesn't mean you can't have some fun recreating them. If you can't laugh when a single Guardian wipes out a Terminator squad, or somehow a unit of Gaunts survives multiple flamer hits, or a tank explodes and takes out your own HQ unit, this is not the game for you. If you think an entire store of gamers screaming "WAAAAAAGH!!!" in unison is dumb, or get pissed about other random silliness like Tyranid players singing the Nom song to themselves as they move their models, maybe you should get some Napoleonic miniatures and go play a serious historical recreation of the battle of Waterloo instead. There is a long, proud history of silliness in Warhammer.
> 
> *3. Tailored lists.* It's been said before, and relates back to point 1. I had a buddy who used to bring two army lists every time we played, each tailored to one of my armies. The guys who watch you unpack your force and then write their army list are even worse. I like to deal with that type if I can identify them by unpacking my entire collection, including a good 1k points I'm not actually going to use. If asked I justify it by setting up the unused models beside the board as "spectators" or "fans" (see point 2).


#2) there is a difference between "having a sense of humor" and "having no sense"...._maaaaybe _ I _*DID*_ like one character on Sesame Street. Oscar, he's a grouch, and hates when useless kids rouse him from his trashcan to say dumb shit like Om Nom Nom Nom

I'm just as guilty as any Ork player for saying Waaaaagh! you know, when I use my Waaaagh! or the occasional "dakkadakkadakka" when my lootas tear through some wimpy guardsmen. I'm not here to say those guys are _in the wrong_ for starting their Megabattle off by "screaming" Waaaaaaagh!. But I defend MuffinMan's right to walk away so he can possibly get laid by a girl who may think he's cute when he actually leaves the store.

#3) I can agree with, and the bit about spectators made me giggle inside. Tailored lists (as i've said before) are for people who can't make balanced lists.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Burped, farted and sneexed.

All at the same time.

He died. 

Now how the hell am I meant to finish the game?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Orochi said:


> sneexed


Sneexed: A new strain of super-sneeze :biggrin:

Seriously though, I hate when people take forever on their turns because they keep stopping to talk. I know this is supposed to be a fairly social game but when it's your turn can you please stop talking and start moving? Or better yet learn to multitask and do both at once.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh and another thing that always gets me pissed.

"Oh, I JUST remembered the rules on something that happened over two turns ago so I'm just going to travel back in time several turns and completely rape the space time continuum of the game just so I can bring back several Terminators"


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Sneexed: A new strain of super-sneeze :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, I hate when people take forever on their turns because they keep stopping to talk. I know this is supposed to be a fairly social game but when it's your turn can you please stop talking and start moving? Or better yet learn to multitask and do both at once.


Hey, I get tired you know!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Oh and another thing that always gets me pissed.
> 
> "Oh, I JUST remembered the rules on something that happened over two turns ago so I'm just going to travel back in time several turns and completely rape the space time continuum of the game just so I can bring back several Terminators"


Just so you know it is the player's responsibility to remember his rules. If he forgets them then it is your choice to allow him to use them or not.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, that gets annoying sometimes. Most people I know just say 'oh, you forgot it so it doesn't count', and for good reason. If you don't remember the rule, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> Yeah, that gets annoying sometimes. Most people I know just say 'oh, you forgot it so it doesn't count', and for good reason. If you don't remember the rule, it doesn't happen.


What if they forgot one of their own _detrimental_ rules? Not much you can do later on but I don't know every codex's rules so I could miss a lot of stuff.

Anyway, things that annoy me.

1. Random idiot children who have nothing better to do than "tease the geeks". I recently lost my cool and started shouting at some 14 year olds who were just bugging everyone and being annoying.

2. Not telling me what you are rolling for until afterwards. I narrate what I am doing to some extent, it would be nice if you could do the same.

3. Too many proxy/counts as models. I can handle simple things like "All the meltas are flamers", "This guy's morning star is a powerfist" or "the sarges have meltabombs". I cannot remember when every special and heavy weapon is something different.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> 1. Tactless humor. I guess people around my area are incapable of actually being funny, but their sole conception of it seems to be "Make sound effects" , "*LOUD YELLING TO ADD EMPHASIS*" and " *Insert his infantry here* is hungry for *insert my thing here* " . Nothing makes a game worse then awkwardness. Just please stop.
> 
> Damn, man- I can't even come up with anything else after writing all that. It just pisses me off that bad. These people are sometimes decades older than me, for crying out loud!


This annoys me too, what makes it worse is that some of the staff in my local GW do it too.

Also the hobbyists with hygiene issues giving the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Saying a tin can is a deff dread- really!
2. I can't help not being social since I have a stutter that a few kids mock
3. Having to check your codex to see the toughtness of you marines then 5 seconds later doing the same thing when a different unit shoots at it
4. I don't mind the WAAAARGH!!! Thing- just not to decide who wins the whole game!
5. When I ask my little bro to play he says no, 5 seconds later he plays my bro
6. Taking advantage that I don't play whatever army making up rules like gk can make you reroll both to hit and to wound rolls!
7. Saying my shield drones are unfair since they absurd all the shots fired
8. Making me show them every single rule off every single thing/model every time it's used even though they play the same army has me sometimes


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Someones beat you to it. Hilarious.
http://www.40konline.com/community/index.php?topic=4609.msg49666#msg49666


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

1) People who can't remember their shit, or can't read. I understand you don't need to know all the rules for every army and the BRB, but if I have to remind you every game or several times during a game *your* weapons/units stats then it's a clear sign you need to read more. Likewise trying to interpret something clearly incorrectly or calling your buddies to support you on it is equally ridiculous, stupidity grows in numbers.

2) Fanwank, all the pre-emptive "THIS IS SO COOL IMMA USE THIS IT WILL BE AWE SOME) theoryhammer with more or less no thought or experimentation put into it.

3) General disrespect, cheating (obviously), doing other stuff during your turn, hiding dice or some business, lying about units, etc. I pretty much only play with friends so I really haven't had this issue.

4) Restrictive attitude. Part of what I really like about Full Thrust (Space combat) other than the space combat is that the entire system is very open. It probably doesn't lend itself well to tournament play, but honestly neither does tabletop gaming in general IMO, too much fudge factor. No one complains about "non-GW plastic" as if they were the policing brigade in FT or other open systems.

5) People who think "Winning" is mutually exclusive to "Having Fun". My most frequent opponent and I both think winning is fun, (and attempt to do so to the best of our abilities), though not a prerequisite for having any fun.

6) When people ask for a bulleted list of complaints a mere three items long :biggrin:


I try to play by the Golden Rule, which means I end up probably doing some stuff that would annoy others because frankly, it doesn't annoy me. It's either something I consider "not wrong", or just haven't thought of it. In the former case it's your right not to play with me and I respect that. In the latter if you were to bring it up I would stop.


-I run all my army lists on spreadsheets, the math is automatically added and I give the list to the opponent/clearly mark transports before the game begins. I keep multiple lists, so I'll pick one that makes _sense_ and I would expect the same from my opponent, no specific tailors beyond that.

-I try (oh I try) to not get too invested in the game, you can't win em all and you won't be happy if you get pissed every time you lose.

-I run "counts-as" and/or "proxy" units if they are of equivalent size and clearly declared. (Maybe when the Fire Dragons go plastic...). See #4. I get the feeling even if I tried to convert them people would still complain.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Rathios1337 said:


> Cameron USE PUNCTUATION


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Oh and another thing that always gets me pissed.
> 
> "Oh, I JUST remembered the rules on something that happened over two turns ago so I'm just going to travel back in time several turns and completely rape the space time continuum of the game just so I can bring back several Terminators"


Consider this siged 



Arkanor said:


> 1) People who can't remember their shit, or can't read. I understand you don't need to know all the rules for every army and the BRB, but if I have to remind you every game or several times during a game *your* weapons/units stats then it's a clear sign you need to read more. Likewise trying to interpret something clearly incorrectly or calling your buddies to support you on it is equally ridiculous, stupidity grows in numbers.


This is the one that annoy's me the most. While it's acceptable for the first 2-4 games as people get used to their weapons, after that you should be starting to memorize what weapons do what. I don't want to have to tell you what all of the weapons in your army do, and then when you realize an Autocannon does precisely jack shit to my Land Raider I am not going to let you choose another unit. This is why you ask questions about the rules to learn how to play


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

1 - People who take the game way to seriously
2 - People who quit early dispite there still being a good chance
3 - Peopl;e who have to win at all costs


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

6) When people ask for a bulleted list of complaints a mere three items long :biggrin:


XD well i did say you COULD do more than 3 in another reply


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

1. People who have way too many points on the field
2. Power gaming douchebags
3. Just packed up and left halfway through without a warning


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

People who leave after turn 2 because either their Wizard (WHFB) exploded or I sniped his key unit.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, I guess most have mine have been mentioned. 

the biggest has got to be lack of respect for other people's stuff. Man, I spend hours painting those minis, don't laugh when you knock them over, off the table or purposely ping them with dice. 

My other pet hate at the moment is when I'm at my local game store or even a few times at warhammer world, when there's a load of young kids careering around the place, play fighting and bumping into me. Maybe I'm getting old, but I just want to clip them round the ear!

Just two for me too!

Rev


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> laugh when you knock them over, off the table or *purposely ping them with dice.*


...Really? That's pretty disgusting even in the context of this thread. Seeing all these posts here makes me feel lucky :/


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

1. packed up because they where losing
2. spilt a bottle of coke all over the table
3. dropped my model after picking it up to take a look at it

it think at least 2 of these happened in the same game


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Power gaming dickheads who act like they actually are good at the game when they're playing an identical list to hundreds of other people that they found on the internet. They aren't good at the game, they're just assholes using the exploits of a power build.

2. Those same people who get upset when they can't play a different army than the power build they use, because they're fundamentally unable to grasp the game outside of the context of hustling mechanics.

3. Rage quitters. If you're getting your ass kicked, stick around. See why you're losing. Learn from it. Don't get mad that you're losing at plastic spacemen and pack up and storm off in a huff. Also, don't turn into a dick because you're losing and start telling other people off if they offer suggestions for improvement. 


We have one person at the local store who does those three things all at once... and it drives me nuts. But typically, it's just one of the three in a given individual.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Most annoying thing is when people try and bullshit me about there rules, one of my friends is so bad at it that we tag team looking through his codex to make sure he cant make up some superpowered rule...
Another time was when i was a even more new to warhammer I got through the orks main special character (sorry cant remember his name, right now, something trakka? maybe) 2+ armour save and he tells me i also have to get through a 2++ save.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

jfvz said:


> Most annoying thing is when people try and bullshit me about there rules, one of my friends is so bad at it that we tag team looking through his codex to make sure he cant make up some superpowered rule...
> Another time was when i was a even more new to warhammer I got through the orks main special character (sorry cant remember his name, right now, something trakka? maybe) 2+ armour save and he tells me i also have to get through a 2++ save.


He does actually get a 2++ save. Only on the turn he called the Waaaaaagh! though.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> He does actually get a 2++ save. Only on the turn he called the Waaaaaagh! though.


I think what he meant was that he had to get through a 2+ armour save AND a 2+ Invulnerable save. Which is obviously not correct.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> I think what he meant was that he had to get through a 2+ armour save AND a 2+ Invulnerable save. Which is obviously not correct.


Yep thats what i meant, and i think he also tried to take cover as well


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

1) Braggert. If your grot killed my captain have at it. If you brag for a full 10 minutes because you beat my friend at his first full game, then shut it. 
2) Too much talking/having a 30 minute conversation away from the game board. I don't need to know every single incident that happened this past week.
3) body odor.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> I've not played in about five years now but I hate:
> 3. Players with poor personal hygiene. Can it really be that difficult to take a shower or use deodorant? One of the reasons I avoid GW shops nowadays.


AMEN to that! What is it about GW that attracts sweaty teenagers, FFS have a shower, spray some deodorant, wash your damn face and brush your teeth. This and nerdrage have put me off ever playing a game in a workshop enviroment, which is a shame but I'm sorry sort yourselves out lads!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Perhaps GW stores should hand out travel size deodorants to customers.

Or maybe replace the painting station with the 'showering' station.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

1) When my opponent goes for a smoke break and then comes back and I can smell the smoke  I hate when that happens.
2) When I kill plenty of my opponents miniatures and then it turns out that I forgot some rules by doing it and they are alive.
3) When we are playing and some one starts yelling so loud that I can’t hear my own thoughts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lucio said:


> 1) Braggert. If your grot killed my captain have at it. If you brag for a full 10 minutes because you beat my friend at his first full game, then shut it.
> 2) Too much talking/having a 30 minute conversation away from the game board. I don't need to know every single incident that happened this past week.
> 3) body odor.


to be fair, laughing and bragging about something like land speeders not dieing to a mass of IG gunpower for like 5 turns after they come down never gets old.

but yea

1. Cheating of any kind, be movement abuse, rigged dice, changing ones list during a battle, or bring CD units in place of the CSM Summoned Units.

2. Body odor, I do not see this much at my GW, oddly enough.

3. ragequitters, it irks me when someone has to win to stay in a game, the slightest hint of losing and the run off in a rage.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

1) Power gamers that use lists with absolutely no fluff at all, if it was a tournament I wouldn't care, but I only want to have fun.

2) People that watch the game and then give me "advice" even when I don't ask for it

3) People that use way too many points in a game because they *"need"* to win. I played a 500 Point game against an army with 2 Fire Prisms completely upgraded, an Avatar, 2 Dire Avengers squads with Exarchs and Bladestorm and a Ranger squad with Pathfinder upgrades, and still managed to stay alive until turn 4, they just kept adding in all the upgrades they wanted halfway through the game


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 2. Body odor, I do not see this much at my GW, oddly enough.


It's not just kids that can't wash, I've been to warhammer world and other events where 30+ year old guys STILL don't know how to wash them selves!! 

I just wanna yell "You probably still live with your mum, why hasn't she taught you how to shower!!"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

1. 9 year olds. I remember the good old days when my store had an age limit of twelve on players. These kids shouldn't be in there on their own. To be fair though some of them aren't bad, I know 18 year olds who are more immature than them.

2. The attack bike is not two models, if I shoot it with a lascannon, it dies, end of! This really pisses me off, he was determined that I couldn't insta-kill his attack bikes so I just wiped them off the board with a crusader squad instead.

3. Top pet hate, really top. Guy gets rule wrong, I show him the rulebook, he still continues with his interpretation, I get him to agree that we roll on it. Then when he loses the roll he still continues with his interpretation.

Oh and for all of you body odour haters out there I reccommend extra strong mints. The ones I use wipe out sense of smell for about ten minutes, I reserve them specially for store games :laugh:.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> 1) The elastic tape measure.
> 2) The third party intervention during league or knockout games.
> 3) Disrespect for peoples books, minis and other stuff.
> 
> The others stated before are pretty on the mark too.


yep i feel the same but elastic tape mesures really do get to me like when i played guard they kept knocking off my snipers and scratching them while they fall thats why i always use a magnetic one sooooooooo much easier


----------



## XYBAheart (Mar 31, 2011)

someone who doesn't know what a bits box is, glues his leftovers together in order of usefulness, andeither calls it an objective marker (number 1,000,002) or attaches two extra limbs to a marine at the pack, say it gives them two more attacks, or calls it some form of powerful unit like a techmarine/calgar/whatever they want.

the biggest and meanest is that two year old "players" and I use the term liberally, buy things like stompas, with no understanding of the rules, or construct units purely upon asteatics, without even owning a codex to know what their armed with, "collecting" seven microscopic armies at once. and making up "not funny, just stupid" rules/fluff. seriously, I cannot fight those people!

but I have to because my only slightly available combatant doesn't like fighting necrons.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Oh, the irony.


Hay, never said I wasn't a hypocrite!


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

1] move models around the board while im trying to complete movement phase

2] people cheating the rules so they can win

3] saying wargear and special rules cant be used when its says you in the codex


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

1 - Double checking EVERY FUCKING THING. Slowing the entire game down scouring rulebooks in the desperate hope that the rule goes his way, even though I know it and have just explained it. Then complaining to me if its detrimental to his army as if its somehow my fault. 

2 - Randomly picking up my models midway through a game to check out the paintwork, then putting them down out of their original position. Either that, or hanging over my shoulder commenting on the paintwork and asking for explanations of schemes used when i'm trying to game.

3 - Taking everything FAR too seriously - myself and some friends were gaming once, we had a lone Plague Marine who somehow survived almost everything that was thrown at him. In the middle of having a laugh about it, one guy decides to launch into an explanation of how unrealistic it was, and how in reality the lone guy would have gone down to bolter fire by now. Completely killed the humour, and he does it all the fucking time.


I have many more, but you asked for 3 so those are among my most hated traits.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> It's not just kids that can't wash, I've been to warhammer world and other events where 30+ year old guys STILL don't know how to wash them selves!!
> 
> I just wanna yell "You probably still live with your mum, why hasn't she taught you how to shower!!"


It's not just GW and GW events, I go to a shitload of games expos and wargame shows, and there's always the stench of BO. Hence the name wargaming pasty, because a good percentage smell of pasties. It's revolting.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Fat kids that breathe loudly.


omg that has happened to me 5 times now the worst was two fat guys eating a kfc and eat it like a pig then after that tried talking to me every time i tryed to move or shoot in my game it was like listening to a zombie wheese and moan.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> It's not just GW and GW events, I go to a shitload of games expos and wargame shows, and there's always the stench of BO. Hence the name wargaming pasty, because a good percentage smell of pasties. It's revolting.


Yeah that's the smell...rancid Cornish Pastie. On the odd occassion I do have to venture into GW my wife flat refuses to accompany me...now that the warmer weather is coming (in the UK at least) gaming establishments will begin attracting flies. :laugh:


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow i forgot all about this thread XD but once again all the anwsers to the thread are awsome


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. Take-Backs.

If you finished your movement phase and went to shoot and then realised your mistake, you don't get to take it back no matter how many times you move your models back.


----------

